# EXE Datei weitergeben ohne Setup und eine ocx dort integrieren?



## A5 Infoschlampe (23. Juni 2004)

Geht das überhaupt?

Ziel ist es dass mein ein Programm weitergeben kann in Form einer exe Datei die mit VB erstellt wurde.

Da nur die Standardroutinen wie cmd's, Labels, etc. benutzt werden, und da es ohnehin schneller geht, möchte ich auf ein Setup verzichten.

Leider habe ich nur eine ocx als Komponente nachträglich hinzugefügt.

Sofern der "neue" Rechner diese im \system32 Verzeichnis hat, ist es auch kein Problem, aber wenn derjenige kein Basic oder ähnliches draufhat, und somit die ocx-Datei nicht besitzt stürzt das Programm logischweise gleich mit einer Fehlermeldung ab.

Meine Fragen:

1. Kann man diese Fehlermeldung abfangen und formatieren (anderen Textinhalt)?

2. Kann ich die ocx-Datei, da es ja nur eine ist, nicht irgendwie an die EXE anhängen oder mittels VB intergrieren? Das muss doch irgendwie gehen?

3. Gibt es sonst ne Möglichkeit nicht so "blöde abhängige" exe-Files zu erstellen? durch VB.

Ich hoffe daß sich die ocx-Datei irgendwie integrieren lässt.....

Für ein Feedback wär ich dankbar,

Gruß Info


----------



## Retlaw (23. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von A5 Infoschlampe _
> Geht das überhaupt?
> 
> Ziel ist es dass mein ein Programm weitergeben kann in Form einer exe Datei die mit VB erstellt wurde.
> ...


Nein


> 2. Kann ich die ocx-Datei, da es ja nur eine ist, nicht irgendwie an die EXE anhängen oder mittels VB intergrieren? Das muss doch irgendwie gehen?


Nicht direkt, aber du könntest mal versuchen ob es funktioniert wenn die Datei im selben Verzeichnis liegt wie die Exe und falls ja beide in ein selbstextrahierendes Archiv packen.


> 3. Gibt es sonst ne Möglichkeit nicht so "blöde abhängige" exe-Files zu erstellen? durch VB.


Nein, und das ist auch gut so, sonst würden das viele machen und die kleinsten VB-Programme bräuchten ein paar MB Speicher um die ganzen Dateien aufzunehmen die im System sonst nur einmal vorhanden sein müssten.


> Ich hoffe daß sich die ocx-Datei irgendwie integrieren lässt.....
> 
> Für ein Feedback wär ich dankbar,
> 
> Gruß Info


----------



## xCondoRx (23. Juni 2004)

du könntest evtl die funktionen, die du brauchst, aus der winapi holen anstatt die ocx dateien zu benutzen.. allerdings kommt es ganz drauf an, von welcher ocx du redest..


----------



## Shakie (23. Juni 2004)

Du kannst die OCX-Datei mittels Ressourcen an deine Exe-Datei anhängen und dann zum Beispiel nach Windows\System32 kopieren. Such einfach in Google nach Ressourcen oder sonst kannst du dich auch an mich wenden.
Das einzige was man dabei können (oder lernen) muss, ist eine Datei so zu schreiben, dass man die einzelnen Bytes setzen kann. Einbinden kann man eine Datei über das Add-In "Ressourcenmanager".


----------



## BenjaminWagner (23. Juli 2004)

*OMG*

Oh mein gott..

Ja StandAlone EXE Dateien (so nenn ich das seit QB ) in VB gehen.

Allerdings nicht direkt vom compiler, du erstellst deine EXE und packst die per EXE Joiner mit deinem Runtimes zu einer EXE zusammen. Solche Tools heissen z.b. Fusion (von BitArts) usw... Da ich es aber satt hatte für sowas geld zu bezahlen, hab ich mir mal selber die mühe gemacht und son teil geproggt :> Erm schau mal auf http://www.actionware.de .
Das Tool heisst dort "EXEPacker"... enjoy it :>


----------

